# Re: the truth



## army

Posted by *Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt <edward@islandnet.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 15:36:33 -0800*
Holy smokes!
The bull**** detector just went off the richter scale.  Now you claim to 
have been a ranger Sgt as well as a marine Officer - but not a Canadian 
officer after all.  Buddy you just don‘t know when to quit.
E.L. Underhill
5RCA
At 10:14 PM 2/20/2001  0000, you wrote:
>I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
>have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
>queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member of   the 
>8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
>I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
>service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
>instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
>didn‘t plan on bringing this up, since i know you don‘t believe
>me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
>uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
>class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
>to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
>allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
>Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 16:28:08 -0700*
Son, as I‘ve said before, don‘t worry about it.  We just don‘t believe you.
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 10:14 PM
Subject: the truth
>
>
> I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
> have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
> queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member of   the
> 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
> I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
> service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
> instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
> didn‘t plan on bringing this up, since i know you don‘t believe
> me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
> uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
> class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
> to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
> allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
> Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mason Fraser" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 19:14:38 -0500*
Man!  Remember that "White Flag" e-mail I sent?  Forget it!  I think this is 
the best example of bull**** I‘ve ever read, I think I‘ve become more stupid 
for having read it!
I wonder if Lt., or Sgt. 1st Class, or whatever the ****  he is knows how 
many stripes and in what configuration a Sgt. 1st Class has?
As for having a degree in Archaeology from U of T I‘d like to inform Mr. 
Burgess if that‘s his real name, since everything else seems to be 
ironically enough, NOT the "TRUTH" that watching the Indiana Jones Trilogy 
in Toronto does not earn you a degree!
It also boggles the mind how a person can be an officer first, then a Sgt., 
then come up to Toronto and earn a degree, all before 25?
And since when did the CF begin offering "agreements" with American soldiers 
to give then a commision when they gain Canadian citizenship?
Mason F.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 18:55:40 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Do you honestly think that by now claiming US military affiliation you will
escape the wrath of Thor?  -  I‘m quite sure there are US Military guys
out there who can now confirm/deny your "new" story.  Who was your CO while
with both the Rangers and the Marines?  And what are your dates of service?
Come clean bud.  You‘re just digging yourself a deeper hole.  No one on this
list cares what you were, or what Unit you served with, etc...just what you
are now.  And so far what you are now isn‘t pretty.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt [mailto:edward@islandnet.com]
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 06:37
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: the truth
Holy smokes!
The bull**** detector just went off the richter scale.  Now you claim to 
have been a ranger Sgt as well as a marine Officer - but not a Canadian 
officer after all.  Buddy you just don‘t know when to quit.
E.L. Underhill
5RCA
At 10:14 PM 2/20/2001  0000, you wrote:
>I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
>have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
>queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member of   the 
>8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
>I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
>service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
>instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
>didn‘t plan on bringing this up, since i know you don‘t believe
>me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
>uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
>class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
>to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
>allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
>Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: the truth
Do you honestly think that by now claiming US 
military affiliation you will escape the wrath of Thor? - 
I‘m quite sure there are US Military guys out there who can now 
confirm/deny your quotnewquot story. Who was your CO while 
with both the Rangers and the Marines? And what are your dates of 
service?
Come clean bud. You‘re just digging yourself a 
deeper hole. No one on this list cares what you were, or what 
Unit you served with, etc...just what you are now. And so far 
what you are now isn‘t pretty.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt [mailto:edward@islandnet.com]
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 06:37
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: the truth
Holy smokes!
The bull**** detector just went off the richter 
scale. Now you claim to 
have been a ranger Sgt as well as a marine 
Officer - but not a Canadian 
officer after all. Buddy you just don‘t know 
when to quit.
E.L. Underhill
5RCA
At 10:14 PM 2/20/2001  0000, you wrote:
gtI have been ignoring most of the messages for the 
reason that I dont
gthave time to read 73 of them, alright, I have 
never been in the
gtqueens own rifles, but I was at once a US 
marine. I was a member of the 
gt8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in 
NC, as I said.
gtI did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other 
places. I left the
gtservice a while back, but missed the life and 
joined the army
gtinstead because i had friends there. I was in 
fact an Army Ranger I
gtdidn‘t plan on bringing this up, since i know 
you don‘t believe
gtme.. While I still wear the badges and crests 
of the rangers on my
gtuniform, and am still serving with them i am a 
Sergeant, first
gtclass, I am currently working on an agreement 
that upon returning
gtto canadian citizenship I was born and raised 
in Toronto i will be
gtallowed to get a Direct Commission to 
Lieutenant, the First
gtLieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
gt
gt___________________________________________________________
______________
gtGet Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail 
at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
gt
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, 
send a message
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you 
wish to
gtremove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gtmessage body.
gt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 16:35:40 -0800*
I can verify all of Greg's credentials, because they sound keen and 
should really impress the women I would meet.......
How do you abbreviate your rank Greg?..I've tried a few, but hurt my 
spellcheck......
Hey, can we all make up a better career resume?.....I think I would have 
made a great Legionnaire.....From now on, I am to be known as Dave, 
veteran of "1re demi brigade".......hero of Dien Bien Phu.....before I 
was born, that's why its amazing....winner of the "Order of the Dinner 
Plate", for fearless action at the Buffet table.
I forget my rank though.......could I be a Officer this time?

  ----- Original Message -----
  From: "burgess marskell" 
  To: 
  Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 10:14 PM
  Subject: the truth
  >
  >
  > I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
  > have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
  > queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member of  
 the
  > 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
  > I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
  > service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
  > instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
  > didn't plan on bringing this up, since i know you don't believe
  > me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
  > uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
  > class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
  > to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
  > allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
  > Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
  >
  > 
_________________________________________________________________________
  > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
  >
  > --------------------------------------------------------
  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  > message body.
  >
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I can verify all of Greg's credentials, 
because
they sound keen and should really impress the women I would
meet.......
How do you abbreviate your rank 
Greg?..I've tried a
few, but hurt my spellcheck......
Hey, can we all make up a better career 
resume?.....I think I would have made a great Legionnaire.....From now 
on, I am
to be known as Dave, veteran of "1re demi brigade".......hero of Dien 
Bien
Phu.....before I was born, that's why its amazing....winner of the 
"Order of
the Dinner Plate", for fearless action at the Buffet table.
I forget my rank though.......could I 
be a Officer
this time?

  ----- Original Message -----
  
  From: "burgess marskell"
  ltdb_marskell@hotmail.comgt
  To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
  Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 
2001 10:14
  PM
  Subject: the
  truth
  gt gt gt I have been ignoring most 
of the
  messages for the reason that I dontgt have time to read 73 of 
them,
  alright, I have never been in thegt queens own rifles, but I was 
at once
  a US marine. I was a member of the gt 8th Marine 
Regiment,
  as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.gt I did see combat in 
the
  gulf, and in a few other places. I left thegt service a while 
back, but
  missed the life and joined the armygt instead because i had 
friends
  there. I was in fact an Army Ranger Igt didn't plan on bringing 
this
  up, since i know you don't believegt me.. While I still wear 
the badges
  and crests of the rangers on mygt uniform, and am still serving 
with
  them i am a Sergeant, firstgt class, I am currently working on 
an
  agreement that upon returninggt to canadian citizenship I was 
born and
  raised in Toronto i will begt allowed to get a Direct 
Commission to
  Lieutenant, the Firstgt Lieutenant thing was an honest 
mistake.gt
  gt
  
_________________________________________________________________________
gt
  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com.gt  gt
  --------------------------------------------------------gt 
NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegt to
  majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish togt remove, with the line
  "unsubscribe army-list" in thegt message body.gt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 19:53:37 EST*
HA!
LOL
VERY nice, Greg. Very nice indeed.
                                        -James Bond
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 19:56:24 EST*
Burgess, I‘d just love to see what a coupla Queen‘s Own Riflemen would do to 
you.
I got this funny feeling that it wouldn‘t be pretty.
What‘s more, I wonder what kind of comments MGen L  MacKenzie would have for 
you?.?.?.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 18:05:32 -0700*
Hey, didn‘t the illustrious Sgt what-his-face also have the Ranger course?
hehehehehehe..... drop short
Francois
burgess marskell wrote:
> I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
> have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
> queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member of   the
> 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
> I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
> service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
> instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
> didn‘t plan on bringing this up, since i know you don‘t believe
> me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
> uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
> class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
> to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
> allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
> Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 18:06:59 -0700*
--------------E7A17044E9E325FACB57DA7A
Greg,
    I just about relieved myself, man this is funny stuff! thanks!
Francois


From: "burgess marskell"
> To: Sent: Tuesday,
> February 20, 2001 10:14 PMSubject: the truth >
> >
> > I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
>
> > have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
> > queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member
> of   the
> > 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
> > I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
> > service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
> > instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
>
> > didn't plan on bringing this up, since i know you don't believe
> > me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
> > uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
> > class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
> > to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
>
> > allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
> > Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
> >
> >
> _________________________________________________________________________
>
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
--------------E7A17044E9E325FACB57DA7A
Greg,
 I just about relieved myself, man this is funny stuff!
thanks!
Francois


----------



## army

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:29:59 EST*
Mr. Marskell,
Note the absence of any sort of military rank attached to your name.  By 
claiming to be a member of the United States Army, now I take that very 
personally.  As my Canadian colleagues were disgusted by your childish 
charade, pretending to be one of them, and an officer no less, I am likewise 
disdainful of your continued, pathetic efforts to be some military figure.  
As a former field grade officer in the U.S. Army, I know intuitively that 
your latest flights of fancy are just so much crap.  The real soldiers on 
this list can smell crap at 500 meters, but yours is recognizable at a 
kilometer or more. You were never a Marine officer, much less a senior NCO in 
a Ranger battalion.  And yes, I can check that out in 30 minutes or less...
Be advised, that as a law enforcement officer I will be sending information 
bulletins to Ft Stewart and FT Lewis area police agencies. I will advise them 
that there may be a person with sociopathic tendencies, falsely claiming to 
be a military officer/non-commissioned officer, and who knows what else.  It 
is our experience in the law enforcement community that persons such as 
yourself tend to commit crimes ranging from fraud to homicide, so we like to 
get a heads up in advance.
And yes, I am a real cop, in the jurisdiction that encompasses Fort Lewis.
In the meantime, find a therapist....
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:38:31 EST*
Dear Warrior-Colleagues,
For the first time on this or any other list, I gave in to my total disgust 
and "flamed" the "****Dancer Formerly Known As Burgess‘".  As you may have 
read by now, I am sincerely concerned over what appears to be sociopathic 
behavior.  However, I do apologize to you all for exposing you to an FPF best 
delivered in private form.
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:44:30 EST*
His latest chapter of "As the Stomach Turns" is starting to get entertaining. 
Does all this mean that now having moved to California, I can now get a direct transfer from Sgt ret. to Chairman of the Joint Chiefs? I figure if an "arrangement has been made it must work both ways right? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Justin Bauer" <bauer_a63@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 01:46:24 -0000*
hey maybe i will see in ft lewis this year. we have a yearly ex down there called cougar salvo. actually i visited your detention barracks. pretty nice.i like the the P.X. that base kicks any canadian bases ***  20 times over.i am with the canadian military police.Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 02:02:53 *
Dave,
   It‘s all good, this Burgess guy seems to be getting to everyone on the 
list, probably what he wanted,
Pete
>From: DHall058@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: the truth
>Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:38:31 EST
>
>Dear Warrior-Colleagues,
>For the first time on this or any other list, I gave in to my total disgust
>and "flamed" the "****Dancer Formerly Known As Burgess‘".  As you may have
>read by now, I am sincerely concerned over what appears to be sociopathic
>behavior.  However, I do apologize to you all for exposing you to an FPF 
>best
>delivered in private form.
>Dave Hall
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 21:19:56 EST*
No worries, Dave.
I laughed, I cried, t became a part of me.
            -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 21:21:04 EST*
Is it just my stone age computer, or do all of justin bauer‘s emails come up 
scrambled and ‘messed up‘, being the term surely used in computer science??
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 19:27:25 -0700*
Mr. Burgess Marskell:
Are you any relation to a Wayne Marskell in the Toronto area that I knew
about 25 years ago?
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 10:14 PM
Subject: the truth
>
>
> I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
> have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
> queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member of   the
> 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
> I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
> service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
> instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
> didn‘t plan on bringing this up, since i know you don‘t believe
> me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
> uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
> class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
> to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
> allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
> Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 21:40:43 -0500*
Not me : I could care less.
He could claim he was Gen Baril and it wouldn‘t concern me p
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 2:02 AM
Subject: Re: the truth
> Dave,
>    It‘s all good, this Burgess guy seems to be getting to everyone on the
> list, probably what he wanted,
> Pete
>
>
> >From: DHall058@aol.com
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: the truth
> >Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:38:31 EST
> >
> >Dear Warrior-Colleagues,
> >For the first time on this or any other list, I gave in to my total
disgust
> >and "flamed" the "****Dancer Formerly Known As Burgess‘".  As you may
have
> >read by now, I am sincerely concerned over what appears to be sociopathic
> >behavior.  However, I do apologize to you all for exposing you to an FPF
> >best
> >delivered in private form.
> >Dave Hall
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 03:24:02 *
Ask me some questions about the US units i was in. I decided ive had enough 
of playing around, so i told you the truth.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 03:33:02 *
Let me guess, you were with Marine Force Recon right?
Peter de Vries
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: the truth
>Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 03:24:02
>
>Ask me some questions about the US units i was in. I decided ive had enough
>of playing around, so i told you the truth.
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 22:43:46 -0500*
Well I know, it can sound stupid, but why not do a lil cyber get together on IRC
and invite our friend
Rear Admiral Marskell to counterfact his actual statements
Anyone interested:
IRC: Undernet.
Channel: Hmmm, hmmm, hmmmm, canadianforces  original eh 
see ya there
jf
DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> Mr. Marskell,
> Note the absence of any sort of military rank attached to your name.  By
> claiming to be a member of the United States Army, now I take that very
> personally.  As my Canadian colleagues were disgusted by your childish
> charade, pretending to be one of them, and an officer no less, I am likewise
> disdainful of your continued, pathetic efforts to be some military figure.
> As a former field grade officer in the U.S. Army, I know intuitively that
> your latest flights of fancy are just so much crap.  The real soldiers on
> this list can smell crap at 500 meters, but yours is recognizable at a
> kilometer or more. You were never a Marine officer, much less a senior NCO in
> a Ranger battalion.  And yes, I can check that out in 30 minutes or less...
> Be advised, that as a law enforcement officer I will be sending information
> bulletins to Ft Stewart and FT Lewis area police agencies. I will advise them
> that there may be a person with sociopathic tendencies, falsely claiming to
> be a military officer/non-commissioned officer, and who knows what else.  It
> is our experience in the law enforcement community that persons such as
> yourself tend to commit crimes ranging from fraud to homicide, so we like to
> get a heads up in advance.
> And yes, I am a real cop, in the jurisdiction that encompasses Fort Lewis.
> In the meantime, find a therapist....
> Dave Hall
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mason Fraser" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 22:38:15 -0500*
So you are honestly saying that‘s the truth?  Man, are you on REALLY heavy 
painkillers for that apparent 9mm wound?
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 22:42:12 EST*
my guess is he led MacArthur ashore too right?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 22:53:53 -0500*
he doesnt want to admit it, but he played with daddy‘s gun
Mason Fraser wrote:
> So you are honestly saying that‘s the truth?  Man, are you on REALLY heavy
> painkillers for that apparent 9mm wound?
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 22:11:38 -0800*
Do the US Military use 9mm‘s??????.............Do they have a Marine unit in
Germany, driving Iltis‘s??  Or do the rangers have a secret base in
toronto‘, gov. buildings.... I get confused so easily, then again, I‘m only
a simple man.
You must be some real big p***y, if you could‘t fit SEAL qualifications in
there sometime.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Mason Fraser" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 7:38 PM
Subject: Re: the truth
> So you are honestly saying that‘s the truth?  Man, are you on REALLY heavy
> painkillers for that apparent 9mm wound?
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 00:52:18 -0700*
We must all realize that with his last rather silly statement and our unending
barrage, he probably won‘t be back. I still wonder if he comes from the same
stock as Sgt Rascal. Too many similarities me thinks. Punctuation, spelling,
grammar, the usual stuff, it just seams... well... so familiar.
any thoughts?
Francois Arseneault not an Lt or ranger qualified or airborne or seal or marine
or girl guides
Calgary
dave newcombe wrote:
> Do the US Military use 9mm‘s??????.............Do they have a Marine unit in
> Germany, driving Iltis‘s??  Or do the rangers have a secret base in
> toronto‘, gov. buildings.... I get confused so easily, then again, I‘m only
> a simple man.
>
> You must be some real big p***y, if you could‘t fit SEAL qualifications in
> there sometime.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Mason Fraser" 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 7:38 PM
> Subject: Re: the truth
>
> > So you are honestly saying that‘s the truth?  Man, are you on REALLY heavy
> > painkillers for that apparent 9mm wound?
> > _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 07:42:04 -0500*
   I think I was the medic that took you to the hospital Tried to find 
your penis. To dark unable to loacate it
  Well, I feel that since Mr. Marskell here has decided to divulge the 
TRUTH about his military past, I believe it is my duty to follow in his 
footsteps, and do so as well.  As hard as it is for me, here it goes...
  I started off my military career in the U.S. Army, as a shooter in 
Delta Force, under the command of "Charg'n" Charlie Belchworth.  Then, 
the U.S. Government got an offer from Germany to "contract" my services 
to GSG-9 for a period of one year.  In that time, I received many Top 
Secret medals and citations from the German Government.  After that one 
year stint, I made applications to the U.S. Navy to become a Navy SEAL.  
I was immediately accepted, and my BUD/S training was waived due to my 
previous experiences and achievements.  As a SEAL, I fought in many 
different theaters, including Cineplex Odeon, as well as in Desert Storm 
and many covert missions.  On one mission in Beirut, I was wounded in 
action, when I was working with C6 plastic explosives, and blew my penis 
off.  They never taught me in demolition school that plastique was not 
to be used for personal sexual pleasure. I decided after a number of 
years that being a SEAL was much too boring for me, so I contacted the 
Canadian Armed Forces, who said they would be absolutely flattered if I 
joined JTF-2, as the head instructor, at the rank of 5th Colonel to the 
2nd power.  Of course, for some strange reason, none of you will believe 
my story, but I don't care, because if you don't believe me, I will 
simply make up another story!
  
  Sincerely,
  
  5th Colonel to the 2nd power W.
    >
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I think I was the medic that took you to 
the hospital
  Tried to find your penis. To dark unable to loacate it 
  
  Well, I feel that since Mr. 
Marskell here
  has decided to divulge the TRUTH about his military past, I believe it 
is my
  duty to follow in his footsteps, and do so as well. As hard as 
it is for
  me, here it goes...
  I started off my military 
career in the
  U.S. Army, as a shooter in Delta Force, under the command of "Charg'n" 
Charlie
  Belchworth. Then, the U.S. Government got an offer from Germany 
to
  "contract" my services to GSG-9 for a period of one year. In 
that time,
  I received many Top Secret medals and citations from the German
  Government. After that one year stint, I made applications to 
the U.S.
  Navy to become a Navy SEAL. I was immediately accepted, and my 
BUD/S
  training was waived due to my previous experiences and 
achievements. As
  a SEAL, I fought in many different theaters, including Cineplex Odeon, 
as well
  as in Desert Storm and many covert missions. On one mission in 
Beirut, I
  was wounded in action, when I was working with C6 plastic explosives, 
and blew
  my penis off. They never taught me in demolition school that 
plastique
  was not to be used for personal sexual pleasure. I decided after a 
number of
  years that beinga SEAL was much too boring for me, so I 
contacted the
  Canadian Armed Forces, who said they would be absolutely flattered if 
I joined
  JTF-2, as the head instructor, at the rank of 5th Colonel to the 2nd
  power. Of course, for some strange reason, none of you will 
believe my
  story, but I don't care, because if you don't believe me, I will 
simply make
  up another story!
  
  Sincerely,
  
  5th Colonel to the 2nd power
  W.
  
   gt
  
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 07:56:49 -0500*
He‘s having the time of his life. He has been pulling the lists chain The
more upset you all get the better he likes it .
He‘s sitting at home with a huge smile on his face .
One sure fact about all of this is
I haven‘t seen this much action on the list in along long time
I think we should give him the VD and Scare with BS and bar
> Dave,
>    It‘s all good, this Burgess guy seems to be getting to everyone on the
> list, probably what he wanted,
> Pete
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 06:20:36 -0800*
I think you have hit the nail on the head, Sgt rascal went to a Postal
Academy, and came out as a LT.
----- Original Message -----
From: "F. A." 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 11:52 PM
Subject: Re: the truth
> We must all realize that with his last rather silly statement and our
unending
> barrage, he probably won‘t be back. I still wonder if he comes from the
same
> stock as Sgt Rascal. Too many similarities me thinks. Punctuation,
spelling,
> grammar, the usual stuff, it just seams... well... so familiar.
>
> any thoughts?
>
> Francois Arseneault not an Lt or ranger qualified or airborne or seal or
marine
> or girl guides
> Calgary
>
>
>
> dave newcombe wrote:
>
> > Do the US Military use 9mm‘s??????.............Do they have a Marine
unit in
> > Germany, driving Iltis‘s??  Or do the rangers have a secret base in
> > toronto‘, gov. buildings.... I get confused so easily, then again, I‘m
only
> > a simple man.
> >
> > You must be some real big p***y, if you could‘t fit SEAL qualifications
in
> > there sometime.
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Mason Fraser" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 7:38 PM
> > Subject: Re: the truth
> >
> > > So you are honestly saying that‘s the truth?  Man, are you on REALLY
heavy
> > > painkillers for that apparent 9mm wound?
> > >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Rhett Lawson <lawson@cclacbrome.qc.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 09:49:16 -0500*
--------------4B5E47EAB5363A4DC1801D6F
Hello 5th Colonel to the 2nd Power
I am very glad that you have a good grip on things and even perhaps your
fabulous
military career, I am really impressed with your imagination.......
perhaps your next stint should be in Hollywood as a writer or even
director.
I also hope that this doesn't start a whole chain of others who wish to
provide us with a capsule of their particular careers.
Rhett Lawson
> ----- Original Message -----From: "burgess marskell"
> To: Sent: Tuesday,
> February 20, 2001 10:14 PMSubject: the truth >
> >
> > I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
>
> > have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
> > queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member
> of   the
> > 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
> > I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
> > service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
> > instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
>
> > didn't plan on bringing this up, since i know you don't believe
> > me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
> > uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
> > class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
> > to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
>
> > allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
> > Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
> >
> >
> _________________________________________________________________________
>
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
--------------4B5E47EAB5363A4DC1801D6F
Hello 5th Colonel to the 2nd Power
I am very glad that you have a good grip on things and even perhaps
your fabulous
military career, I am really impressed with your imagination.......
perhaps your next stint should be in Hollywood as a writer or even director.
I also hope that this doesn't start a whole chain of others who wish
to provide us with a capsule of their particular careers.
Rhett Lawson
-----Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" ltdb_marskell@hotmail.com>To:
ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.ca>Sent:
Tuesday, February 20, 2001 10:14 PMSubject:
the truth>
>
> I have been ignoring most of
the messages for the reason that I dont
> have time to read 73 of them,
alright, I have never been in the
> queens own rifles, but I was
at once a US marine. I was a member of the
> 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer,
stationed in NC, as I said.
> I did see combat in the gulf,
and in a few other places. I left the
> service a while back, but missed
the life and joined the army
> instead because i had friends
there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
> didn't plan on bringing this
up, since i know you don't believe
> me.. While I still wear the
badges and crests of the rangers on my
> uniform, and am still serving
with them i am a Sergeant, first
> class, I am currently working
on an agreement that upon returning
> to canadian citizenship I was
born and raised in Toronto i will be
> allowed to get a Direct Commission
to Lieutenant, the First
> Lieutenant thing was an honest
mistake.


----------



## army

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 13:26:00 -0500*
You we might go and visit him, thanx to his IP 142.154.117.132
La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
   801 Aviation Parkway
   Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
   CA
   Netname: LACITE
   Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
   Coordinator:
      Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
      416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
   Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
   TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
   TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
   Record last updated on 26-Jul-2000.
   Database last updated on 21-Feb-2001 07:13:10 EDT.
Thats mean he a student at that college in Ottawa, nice little college built 6 years
ago for 300 millions $
So would be fun if the QOR, the Rangers and the Marines go get him there  lol 
Jf : 4th Commander in Chief of the Defensive lineman Laval Nord Vikings Bantam AAA
"F. A." wrote:
> We must all realize that with his last rather silly statement and our unending
> barrage, he probably won‘t be back. I still wonder if he comes from the same
> stock as Sgt Rascal. Too many similarities me thinks. Punctuation, spelling,
> grammar, the usual stuff, it just seams... well... so familiar.
>
> any thoughts?
>
> Francois Arseneault not an Lt or ranger qualified or airborne or seal or marine
> or girl guides
> Calgary
>
> dave newcombe wrote:
>
> > Do the US Military use 9mm‘s??????.............Do they have a Marine unit in
> > Germany, driving Iltis‘s??  Or do the rangers have a secret base in
> > toronto‘, gov. buildings.... I get confused so easily, then again, I‘m only
> > a simple man.
> >
> > You must be some real big p***y, if you could‘t fit SEAL qualifications in
> > there sometime.
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Mason Fraser" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 7:38 PM
> > Subject: Re: the truth
> >
> > > So you are honestly saying that‘s the truth?  Man, are you on REALLY heavy
> > > painkillers for that apparent 9mm wound?
> > > _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 11:44:04 -0700*
Interesting.
----- Original Message -----
From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 11:26 AM
Subject: Re: the truth
> You we might go and visit him, thanx to his IP 142.154.117.132
>
>
> La Cite Collegiale NET-LACITE
>    801 Aviation Parkway
>    Ottawa, ON M6K 3G9
>    CA
>
>    Netname: LACITE
>    Netblock: 142.154.0.0 - 142.154.255.255
>
>    Coordinator:
>       Ajaz, Shahdid  SA424-ARIN  sajaz@netcom.ca
>       416-341-5323 FAX 416-341-5711
>
>    Domain System inverse mapping provided by:
>
>    TOR-NS1.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.4
>    TOR-NS2.NETCOM.CA            207.181.101.5
>
>    Record last updated on 26-Jul-2000.
>    Database last updated on 21-Feb-2001 07:13:10 EDT.
>
>
> Thats mean he a student at that college in Ottawa, nice little college
built 6 years
> ago for 300 millions $
>
> So would be fun if the QOR, the Rangers and the Marines go get him there
 lol 
>
> Jf : 4th Commander in Chief of the Defensive lineman Laval Nord Vikings
Bantam AAA
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> "F. A." wrote:
>
> > We must all realize that with his last rather silly statement and our
unending
> > barrage, he probably won‘t be back. I still wonder if he comes from the
same
> > stock as Sgt Rascal. Too many similarities me thinks. Punctuation,
spelling,
> > grammar, the usual stuff, it just seams... well... so familiar.
> >
> > any thoughts?
> >
> > Francois Arseneault not an Lt or ranger qualified or airborne or seal
or marine
> > or girl guides
> > Calgary
> >
> > dave newcombe wrote:
> >
> > > Do the US Military use 9mm‘s??????.............Do they have a Marine
unit in
> > > Germany, driving Iltis‘s??  Or do the rangers have a secret base in
> > > toronto‘, gov. buildings.... I get confused so easily, then again, I‘m
only
> > > a simple man.
> > >
> > > You must be some real big p***y, if you could‘t fit SEAL
qualifications in
> > > there sometime.
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Mason Fraser" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 7:38 PM
> > > Subject: Re: the truth
> > >
> > > > So you are honestly saying that‘s the truth?  Man, are you on REALLY
heavy
> > > > painkillers for that apparent 9mm wound?
> > > >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mike Bobbitt" <Mike.Bobbitt@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 19:10:27 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Ha!
That's great.
Mr/Lt/1Lt/Sgt Marskell, I'd suggest you re-read the Official Unofficial
Joining Instructions at  http://cdnarmy.ca/listserv/therules.html  before
digging any further. Although you seem to doubt it, you're dealing with a
group of intelligent and experienced individuals who are getting far too
much entertainment out of this entire episode.
Cheers

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "burgess marskell" 
db_marskell@hotmail.com>
To:  army-list@CdnArmy.ca>
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 10:14 PM
Subject: the truth
> 
> 
> I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
> have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
> queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member of
the 
> 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
> I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
> service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
> instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
> didn't plan on bringing this up, since i know you don't believe
> me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
> uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
> class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
> to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
> allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
> Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
> 
> 
RE: the truth
Ha!
That's great.
Mr/Lt/1Lt/Sgt Marskell, I'd suggest you re-read the 
Official Unofficial Joining Instructions at  http://cdnarmy.ca/listserv/therules.html  before 
digging any further. Although you seem to doubt it, you're dealing with 
a group of intelligent and experienced individuals who are getting far 
too much entertainment out of this entire episode.
Cheers

----- Original Message ----- 
From: quotburgess marskellquot lt ltmailto:db_marskell@hotmail.comgt
db_marskell@hotmail.comgt
To: lt ltmailto:army-list@CdnArmy.cagt
 army-list@CdnArmy.cagt
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 10:14 PM
Subject: the truth
gt 
gt 
gt I have been ignoring most of the messages for 
the reason that I dont
gt have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have 
never been in the
gt queens own rifles, but I was at once a US 
marine. I was a member of
the 
gt 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed 
in NC, as I said.
gt I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few 
other places. I left the
gt service a while back, but missed the life and 
joined the army
gt instead because i had friends there. I was in 
fact an Army Ranger I
gt didn't plan on bringing this up, since i know 
you don't believe
gt me.. While I still wear the badges and crests 
of the rangers on my
gt uniform, and am still serving with them i am a 
Sergeant, first
gt class, I am currently working on an agreement 
that upon returning
gt to canadian citizenship I was born and raised 
in Toronto i will be
gt allowed to get a Direct Commission to 
Lieutenant, the First
gt Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.


----------



## army

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:28:10 -0500*
Only 73???
Damn thats low.
So you quit your beloved corp and then later on you join the army as an
airborne ranger to live a life of Danger?
What a traitor you are!!!!!!
Tell me what Depot your did in the corp, how long was the basic training ?
and please sing your hymn
and as an Chairborne Ranger, where did you served
And how a Jarhead officer became later on a SFC in the army?
Still serving with them? where are you now ?
And damn can someone why my PC im hearing Airport Radio on my
speakers!!!!!!!!!
jf
burgess marskell wrote:
> I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
> have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
> queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member of   the
> 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
> I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
> service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
> instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
> didn‘t plan on bringing this up, since i know you don‘t believe
> me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
> uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
> class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
> to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
> allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
> Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:33:08 -0500*
--------------54D67A3EFC0AF01A4CB101F4
LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hey Greg why you did not mentionned the SAS, too, still classified ??
"F. A." wrote:
> Greg,
>
>     I just about relieved myself, man this is funny stuff! thanks!
>
> Francois
>
>

>> -----From: "burgess marskell" To:
>> Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 10:14
>> PMSubject: the truth>
>> >
>> > I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I
>> dont
>> > have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
>> > queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member
>> of   the
>> > 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
>> > I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left
>> the
>> > service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
>> > instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger
>> I
>> > didn't plan on bringing this up, since i know you don't believe
>> > me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on
>> my
>> > uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
>> > class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
>>
>> > to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will
>> be
>> > allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
>> > Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
>> >
>> >
>> _________________________________________________________________________
>>
>> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> > message body.
>> >
>
--------------54D67A3EFC0AF01A4CB101F4
LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hey Greg why you did not mentionned the SAS, too, still classified ??
"F. A." wrote:
Greg,
 I just about relieved myself, man this is funny stuff!
thanks!
Francois

-----
Original Message -----From: "burgess marskell" ltdb_marskell@hotmail.com>To:
ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.ca>Sent:
Tuesday, February 20, 2001 10:14 PMSubject: the truth>
>
> I have been ignoring most of
the messages for the reason that I dont
> have time to read 73 of them,
alright, I have never been in the
> queens own rifles, but I was
at once a US marine. I was a member of the
> 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer,
stationed in NC, as I said.
> I did see combat in the gulf,
and in a few other places. I left the
> service a while back, but missed
the life and joined the army
> instead because i had friends
there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
> didn't plan on bringing this
up, since i know you don't believe
> me.. While I still wear the
badges and crests of the rangers on my
> uniform, and am still serving
with them i am a Sergeant, first
> class, I am currently working
on an agreement that upon returning
> to canadian citizenship I was
born and raised in Toronto i will be
> allowed to get a Direct Commission
to Lieutenant, the First
> Lieutenant thing was an honest
mistake.


----------



## army

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 14:52:27 -0400*
> Dear Greg
We are truly honoured to have a man of your talents contributing to this
list!!  I stand in awe of your accomplishments!!!!! Soldier on!!!!
Ubique
The MacFarlanes

> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "burgess marskell" 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 10:14 PM
> Subject: the truth
>
> >
> >
> > I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
> > have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
> > queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member of   the
> > 8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
> > I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
> > service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
> > instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
> > didn't plan on bringing this up, since i know you don't believe
> > me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
> > uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
> > class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
> > to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
> > allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
> > Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.


----------

